# Links > Χρήσιμα URLs >  Ανθολόγιο Dual Polar Feeder & 802.11 N

## nikolas_350

Κάθε φορά που ψάχνω να ξαναδιαβάσω σχετικά threat τρελαίνομε στο search.
Είπα να τα συγκεντρώσω γιατί από εδώ και πέρα μπαίνουμε σε καυτή περίοδο. 
Προσθέστε ότι μου έχει ξεφύγει.

Πρώτες δοκιμές :
DUAL POLAR FEEDER 

ιδέα: 2πλό feeder 

dual-polarity feeders

Γενικά:
dual band feeder

802.11n H επόμενη μέρα - AWMN2 !! 

Ερωτηση για feeder εμποριου 

Διπλό feeder?

feeder διπλης πόλωσης 

MikroTik MiniPCi cards 802.11n

Εμπορικές υλοποιήσεις : photos

----------


## ysam

Ωραίος Νικόλα..

----------


## socrates

Καλό είναι να είναι κάπου συγκεντρωμένα.
Μπορούμε επίσης το ρεζουμέ χωρίς τον θόρυβο να το μαζεύουμε στο wiki (αυτός ο σκοπός του άλλωστε).

----------


## BladeWS

Μπράβο, σωστός.

----------


## socrates

http://www.i4wifi.cz/img.asp?attid=7765

----------


## nvak

> http://www.i4wifi.cz/img.asp?attid=7765


Τέλεια κατασκευή !! καμία σχέση με τα interline.
Κάπου 40€ το απλό και 87€ το διπλό, μπορεί να μοιάζει ακριβό, αλλά είναι όλο σκαφτό σε τόρνο.
Το χωνί του είναι τέλειο. Έχω την περιέργεια να δώ τί λέει στίς μετρήσεις.
http://www.i4wifi.cz/Default.asp?cls=stoitem&stiid=558
http://www.i4wifi.cz/Default.asp?cls=stoitem&stiid=304
http://www.i4wifi.cz/Default.asp?cls=stoitem&stiid=294

----------


## RpMz

Για grid έχουμε καμια ιδέα??

----------


## NetTraptor

> Για grid έχουμε καμια ιδέα??


Εκ των πραγμάτων είναι λίγο δύσκολο  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RpMz
> 
> Για grid έχουμε καμιά ιδέα??
> 
> 
> Εκ των πραγμάτων είναι λίγο δύσκολο


θέλω 2η steeeeeeeeella  ::  ouaaaaaaa

----------


## nikolas_350

Μια παραλλαγή του πιο πάνω feeder 
http://www.antenna.cz/nn-12/par5.html
και επειδή δεν την παλεύω με τα τσέχικα http://translate.google.com/translate?j ... ry_state0=

----------


## yorgos

Μ'αρέσει που το καπάκι "μελισσοκομικής" έγινε τελικά παγκόσμια πατέντα  :: 
Να είναι καλά ο nvak!

----------


## yorgos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1934633885

----------


## enaon

::  
Αυτό το έκανα και εγώ, όχι από περιέργεια, αλλά διότι το dual feeder που μου έδωσαν δεν πέρναγε από την τρύπα του πιάτου για 2-3 χιλιοστά. Σαν να ήταν λίγο πιο μακρύ το πίσω ntype από ότι έπρεπε. Ξεβίδωσα το ntype πρώτα, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το βγάλω, αυτό το άσπρο δακτυλίδι που φαίνετε στην φωτογραφία με εμπόδιζε, και επειδή δεν ήξερα τι ήταν δεν το ζόρισα. Τελικά, το έλυσα και εγώ όπως στην φωτογραφία για να το βάλω στο πιάτο  ::

----------


## yorgos

Αν ακολουθείσεις το φλικερ του κυρίου, θα δεις ότι είναι Pro ο τύπος  ::  

Ι λάικ χιμ βερι μουτς  ::

----------


## nvak

> Αυτό το έκανα και εγώ, όχι από περιέργεια, αλλά διότι το dual feeder που μου έδωσαν δεν πέρναγε από την τρύπα του πιάτου για 2-3 χιλιοστά. Σαν να ήταν λίγο πιο μακρύ το πίσω ntype από ότι έπρεπε. Ξεβίδωσα το ntype πρώτα, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το βγάλω, αυτό το άσπρο δακτυλίδι που φαίνετε στην φωτογραφία με εμπόδιζε, και επειδή δεν ήξερα τι ήταν δεν το ζόρισα. Τελικά, το έλυσα και εγώ όπως στην φωτογραφία για να το βάλω στο πιάτο


Για φέρτο απο δώ να του πάρουμε μία συνέντευξη με το παχύμετρο  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Για φέρτο απο δώ να του πάρουμε μία συνέντευξη με το παχύμετρο


Igor bring to the science palace

----------


## nikolas_350

Μερικές ακόμα photo..

----------


## nikolas_350

Η ΙΕΕΕ (Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers) επικύρωσε τελικώς σήμερα (11/09/2009), το νέο πρότυπο ασύρματης δικτύωσης, το 802.11n, 7 χρόνια μετά τη πρώτη παρουσίαση του. Το πρότυπο βρισκόταν σε προσχέδιο (draft) από τα μέσα του 2006 από το Wi-Fi Alliance χωρίς να εμποδίζει όμως τις εταιρείες να κυκλοφορούν συμβατό hardware βασισμένο πάνω σε αυτό τα τελευταία χρόνια. 

Θεωρητικά οι συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν ασύρματη δικτύωση 802.11n μπορούν να συνδεθούν στα 300Mbps, 6 φορές μεγαλύτερο από το προηγούμενο πρότυπο, το 802.11g. Σε αυτό βοηθάει η υποστήριξη τεχνολογίας MIMO η οποία κάνει χρήση πολλαπλών κεραιών στο πομπό και το δέκτη, για όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. 

Το 802.11n εκπέμπει στα 5GHz και φυσικά κρατάει τη συμβατότητα με δίκτυα 802.11b/g που εκπέμπουν στα 2.4GHz. Η εμβέλεια του σε εσωτερικούς χώρους υπολογίζεται (θεωρητικά) στα 90 μέτρα ενώ σε εξωτερικούς χώρους στα 182 μέτρα.


http://www.electronista.com/articles/09 ... n.at.last/

----------


## Acinonyx

Καιρός ήταν. Ξέρουμε ποιές είναι οι βελτιώσεις από το τελευταίο draft;

----------


## devilman

τι γίνεται παιδιά καταασκευάσατε κανενα ευχρηστο feeder  ::  
πιστεύω πως σε 2 απο τωρα χρόνια τα νεα λινκς θα ειναι n και τα μισά απο τα παλια θα μετατραπούν σε n
είδα και μια εικόνα από ενα feeder

----------


## nikolas_350

2 more...
http://www.rts-wireless.com/5_15_5_85_GHz_Band.html

Λογικά το δεύτερο πρέπει να είναι με φακό rexolite, κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό viewtopic.php?p=554262#p554262

----------


## nikolas_350

Rexolite συνέχεια..
http://www.ant.com.es/index.php?id=8&lang=en_GB

Επίσης κάποια dual polar horn για μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες.

----------


## nvak

Τελικά αρκετές υλοποιήσεις βάζουν στο ίδιο επίπεδο τα μονόπολα. 




> πιστεύω πως σε 2 απο τωρα χρόνια τα νεα λινκς θα ειναι n και τα μισά απο τα παλια θα μετατραπούν σε n


Δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται. Δεν υπάρχει πρός το παρόν πίεση για Ν.
Πάντως αν σκοπεύει κανένας να περάσει σε Ν μέσα στο 2010 ας ενημερώσει με pm μιάς και αυτές τις μέρες προγραμματίζω την ετήσια παρτίδα των feeder. 
Καλά είναι να προβλεφθούν μερικά σαν dual για να μην χρειασθεί να μετατρέπονται τα απλά σε dual εκ των υστέρων.

----------


## nikolas_350

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά δε υπάρχουν μετρήσιμες διαφορές ανάμεσα στα feeder που δοκιμάσατε με τα μονόπολα στο ίδιο & διαφορετικό επίπεδο. Σε ποιο σχέδιο έχετε καταλήξει;

Από την φωτογραφίες που μέχρι τώρα έχουμε, παρατηρώ πώς η πολυψήφια αυτόν που προορίζονται για 5GHz έχουν τα μονόπολα σε διαφορετικό επίπεδο (εκτός της antenni) αλλά *όλα* τα υψηλότερα μικροκυματικά στο ίδιο επίπεδο.

Στα 5Ghz επειδή αρκετά είναι με τορνευμένο αλουμίνιο με μεγάλο πάχος τοιχώματος όπου μειώνουν την εσωτερική διάμετρο (θεωρητικά μπορεί να είναι έως [email protected]). Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός όταν οι άκρες από τα μονόπολα κινδυνεύουν να βρεθούν πολύ κοντά στο πεδίο της άλλης (near field);

Στα μικρότερου μήκους κύματος/μήκους μονόπολου φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα και για αυτό προτιμούνται να είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο αφού κατασκευαστικά είναι ευκολότερα.

----------


## nvak

> Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά δε υπάρχουν μετρήσιμες διαφορές ανάμεσα στα feeder που δοκιμάσατε με τα μονόπολα στο ίδιο & διαφορετικό επίπεδο. Σε ποιο σχέδιο έχετε καταλήξει;


Μάλλον σε αυτό με τα μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο. Δεν βρήκαμε διαφορές στίς τρείς διαφορετικές υλοποιήσεις και έτσι καταλήγουμε στην πιό πρακτική. 




> Στα 5Ghz επειδή αρκετά είναι με τορνευμένο αλουμίνιο με μεγάλο πάχος τοιχώματος όπου μειώνουν την εσωτερική διάμετρο (θεωρητικά μπορεί να είναι έως [email protected]). Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός όταν οι άκρες από τα μονόπολα κινδυνεύουν να βρεθούν πολύ κοντά στο πεδίο της άλλης (near field);


Φαίνεται καλή υπόθεση. Μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι τα dual polar που βλέπουμε δεν προορίζονται ειδικά για Ν.
Σε άλλες εφαρμογές τους ισως υπάρχουν περισσότερες απαιτήσεις απο ότι θέλει το Ν.

----------


## nikolas_350

http://www.digdice.com/ubnt-new-airmax-antennas/

Σας έρχεται μαζί με αλφάδι για να είστε σίγουροι πως τα δυο άκρα θα είναι σωστά ευθυγραμμισμένα.
Σκέπτομαι πόσο κρίσιμο θα πρέπει να είναι αυτό για να κάνουν τέτοια πατέντα.

----------


## nikolas_350

http://www.winncom.com/moreinfo/item/A-DPOL-29/pdf.html

----------


## nikolas_350

Τι είναι τούτο εδώ πάλι;
Το πρώτο μοντέλο με ελάχιστη διαφορά σε ύψος ανάμεσα στα μονόπολα.

Και μια υλοποίηση με 2 εισόδους στη ίδια πόλωση με Isolation between ports> 27 dB

http://www.antenewireless.ro/3795.c.html

----------


## ysam

Έχουν διαφορά φάσης.. !!?!?!??

----------


## nvak

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να φτιάχθηκαν για Ν
Μάλλον μοιάζει να προορίζεται για ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή δε δύο διαφορετικές συχνότητες 
για αυτό έχει διαφορετικές αποστάσεις το κάθε μονόπολο απο τον ανακλαστήρα ώστε να συντονίζει καλύτερα.
Πάντως είναι ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Πάντως είναι ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή.


Αυτό είναι χειρότερο από την πρώτη μου απόπειρα για κατασκευή feeder  :: 

Για το feeder με τα αντικριστά ntype (το έχουν και σε τετράγωνο) πάντως γράφουν 

Note - Both ports running on the same site feed polarization
Ports can be used simultaneously on the same frequency or different frequencies in the 5500-5850 MHz band due to higher insulation between ports
Won is given to the center frequency of 5680 MHz decreases by up to -2 dB at band ends (12 dB).
Due to good insulation between ports, as well as the fact that they work in the same polarization, the feed *can be used together with equipment type M (from Ubiquiti, Bullet M5HP Rocket M. Bullet 5) or N from MikroTik (R52N) to make long-distance links.*

----------


## nikolas_350

Ποιος ζήτησε grid για n;
http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/gold-...nd-p-1132.html
Υπάρχει και στην ελληνική αγορά στα 85 Ευρω.

----------


## tsatasos

Καλά γιατί έχει τους n-type στην εσωτερική πλευρά και όχι κλασικά από πίσω?

----------


## nikolas_350

Πιστεύω πως το μήκος του σωλήνα από το φακό rexolite μέχρι τα Ν type δεν πρέπει να είναι κρίσιμο.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως θα έπρεπε να έχουν άλλο καλούπι για το χυτοπρεσαριστό πλέγμα με μεγαλύτερη τρύπα που να χωράει το feeder με άλλη βάση που να μην ενοχλεί τα καλώδια που είναι στο πλάι και αυτό δεν τους συμφέρει.

Μια άλλη πιθανή λύση είναι grid ferimax με αλλαγή ή τροποποίηση του feeder σε διπλής πόλωσης.

----------


## nikolas_350

http://www.lanbowan.com/products/en_vpro.asp?id=771
Ιδανική κατασκευή 2 σε 1
για link από μπαλκόνι σε μπαλκόνι 
ή σαν jammer για τα ταπώσετε όλη την μπάντα γύρω σας.

----------


## JB172

http://www.lanbowan.com/products/en_vpro.asp?id=762
Ιδανικό και για σουρωτήρι.  :: 

Gain
  2-32dBi

 Horizontal Beamwidth
  3.5º


 Vertical Beamwidth
  3.5º

----------


## Nikiforos

τι ειναι αυτο το πραγμα? για να κανουμε ταραμά ????

----------


## NetTraptor

Πασπαλίζεις με άχνη και φτιάχνεις σχέδια σε βασιλόπιτα.

----------


## Nikiforos

κανένα φυσιολογικό feeder σε N δεν υπάρχει?

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς το διπλό feeder για να βγάλει δυο link στην ίδια ευθεία με ένα πιάτο; 
Φαντάζομε εάν κρατηθεί μια μεγάλη απόσταση στα κανάλια και διαφορετικά κουτιά για το κάθε ένα, η αλληλεπίδραση της μιας στην άλλη συχνότητα να μην είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που έτσι και αλλιώς θα είχαν οι κάρτες εάν ήταν στο ίδιο κουτί από τα pigtails.
20db δεν είναι η θεωρητική απομόνωση από vertical σε horizontal polar;

----------


## θανάσης

Έχει 3db διαφορά θεωρητικά, από κάθετη σε οριζόντια πόλωση η το αντίστροφο στην ίδια συχνότητα.
Αν ήταν 20db θα γινόταν πολλής κόσμος ευτυχισμένος με της εφαρμογές που θα είχε.

----------


## nikolas_350

Από ότι θυμάμαι 3db είναι η διαφορά από γραμμική σε κυκλική πόλωση.

----------


## nikolas_350

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=25091 
και στης εμπορικές κεραίες στα spec δίνουν >20db polar isolation 
πρακτικά νόμιζα πως μπορεί να φτάσει χοντρικά και 30db αλλά χωρίς σωστά όργανα δεν γίνονται μετρήσεις. Καθώς και οι εταιρίες ψιλοπαραποιούν τα πραγματικά χαρακτηριστικά γενικά (π.χ απολαβή σε grid)

Να’ταν τα db στραγάλια  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Έχεις δίκιο Νικόλα τα 3db αφορούν την διαφορά από κάθετη η οριζόντια με κυκλική. Έχω αρχίσει να τα ξεχνάω  ::

----------


## sv1bds

20 dB είναι η απομόνωση οταν εκπέμπεις με πχ οριζόντια και στο απέναντι άκρο λάβεις με κάθετη.
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι όμως εκεί αλλά οτι οταν εκπέμπει μέσα στο ίδιο feeder το ένα και το άλλο λαμβάνει τότε θα το 
'μπουκώσει' μια και η απομόνωση είνια μικρή. Με τα feeder που έχουν τα δύο μονοπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο πρέπει να είναι καμιά
δεκαρια dB Οπότε αν εκπέμπεις με 0 dBm τοτε θα το ακούει το διπλανό με -10 dBm και θα το 'μπουκώσει'.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## nikolas_350

> οταν εκπέμπει μέσα στο ίδιο feeder το ένα και το άλλο λαμβάνει τότε θα το 
> 'μπουκώσει' μια και η απομόνωση είνια μικρή


Φυσικά εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα γιατί αυτό που εκπέμπει το ένα είναι θόρυβος για το άλλο. Για αυτό είπα μεγάλη απόσταση σε κανάλια μήπως ψιλοαπομονώνεται από το κύκλωμα εισόδου.

Έτσι όπως τα έγραψα πιο πάνω είναι σαν να βάζω στο ίδιο καλάθι την απομόνωση μεταξύ δέκτη-πομπού 2 κόμβων και το τι γίνετε μέσα στο feeder, που αν και συσχετίζονται είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. 
Μιλώντας για θεωρία όταν το δίδυμο nvak-ngia είχαν ανεβάσει το πρώτο σχέδιο για διπλό feeder (αυτό με τους 4 κάθετους ανακλαστήρες σε κάθε πόλωση) είχα φτιάξει ένα μοντέλο στο supernec και είχα μετρήσει και την απομόνωση ανάμεσα στης 2 πολώσεις. 
Τώρα ακριβός δεν θυμάμαι, ίσως να το είχα γράψει στο τότε θέμα (με της αλλαγές στο forum πάνε τα link που είχα συγκεντρώσει) αλλά μικρότερο από 20 db σίγουρα δεν ήταν.
Εάν δεν το έχει επιχειρήσει κανείς μέχρι τώρα, θα έχω ένα πεδίο δοκιμών σε λίγο.
Εάν τα καταφέρω να το ξαναστήσω το supernec θα κοιτάξω να ξαναδώ την απομόνωση ανάμεσα στα τρία σχέδια που μας έχει δώσει ο nvak.

ADD: Από εδώ και κάτω είχα ανεβάσει κάποιες μετρήσεις
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...205#post521205

----------


## nvak

Πρίν ακόμα τα δοκιμάσουμε στο n έκανα δοκιμές που τις δημοσίευσα στο παρακάτω τόπικ.
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=16032&page=1

Σύμφωνα με τις τότε μετρήσεις απο μονόπολο σε μονόπολο μέτρησα 51dBm

----------


## nikolas_350

Μου αρέσει που το συγκεκριμένο το είχα και πρώτο πρώτο στα link της πρώτη σελίδα του threat αλλά έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει τα link δεν μπήκα καν στον κόπο να τα ξαναδώ.  :: 
Ωραία με το 30cm feeder και τόσους ανακλαστήρες είναι φυσιολογικό ένα τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό απομόνωσης. Με της πιο απλοποιημένες κατασκευές μήπως είχατε κάνει μετρήσεις;
Πρακτικά και το πιο απλό σχέδιο για να καταφέρνει να λειτουργεί σε n θα πρέπει επαρκώς να διαχωρίζει τα 2 κανάλια. Για αυτό από την αρχή μου έχει κολλήσει και λέω πάνω από 20db.

----------


## sv1bds

Σε παλαιότερα άρθρα μου μπορεί κανεις να δει φωτό και μετρήσεις απο feeder 2.4 GHz & 5 GHz.
Στο 2.4 είχα μετρήσει 65 dB απομόνωση (!!!!!!) ενώ με το ίδιο σχέδιο στους 5 35 dB απομόνωση.
Για σύγκριση τα duplexer στα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά repeater έχουν περίπου 100 dB απομόνωση.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## nikolas_350

Λοιπόν το ξαναδιάβασα για να τα φρεσκάρω λίγο και για να το δω και στην πράξη... 
Σε feeder από kit nvak τροποποιημένο για dual (όχι τα νέα πολύ κοντά) με τα μονόπολα στο ίδιο ύψος έγινε η παρακάτω μέτρηση.

Σε κάθετη πόλωση εκπέμπει κάρτα σε 0db με ~2 μέτρα lmr από ένα alix στον ιστό.
Σε οριζόντια πόλωση λαμβάνει κάρτα με ~ 5 μέτρα lmr σε ένα pc στο δώμα.
τα σήμα εισόδου είναι -24db @5260
Από τον απέναντι κόμβο (που έχει κάθετη πόλωση) λαμβάνει σήμα με ~ -80 ενώ το alix λαμβάνει με -62

από αυτό http://www.mikrotik.com/test_link.php υπολογίζω περίπου -2db για τής απώλειες καλωδίου και άλλα -2 για την μετάβαση από μονόπολο σε μονόπολο μέσω αέρα (χονδρικά έχω υπολογίσει 1 cm απόσταση).

στην πρώτη περίπτωση επαληθεύεται το θεωρητικό 20db ενώ στην δεύτερη θα περιμέναμε μερικά db ακόμα διαφορά αλλά ίσος έχει να κάνει με της διαφορετικές εκδόσεις driver του mikrotik 3/5.

----------


## Acinonyx

Η μέθοδος που χρησιμοποίησες δεν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστη γιατί εξαρτάται από ένα απομακρυσμένο δέκτη. Βάλε το απομακρυσμένο alix να εκπέμπει, και δες τη διαφορά στην λήψη στις δύο πολώσεις. Αυτή η διαφορά, θα είναι η απομόνωση που θα έχουν και όταν η μια από τις δύο εκπέμπει. Φυσικά, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ίδια κάρτα και pigtail για τις δύο μετρήσεις και να μην αφήσεις το άλλο μονόπολο στο αέρα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μάλλον έτσι όπως τα έγραψα σε μπέρδεψαν γιατί δεν υπάρχει απομακρυσμένο alix και όλα ήταν τερματισμένα, οπότε θα προσπαθήσω να τα διατυπώσω καλύτερα.

Φυσικά εάν χρησιμοποιήσω το ίδιο set κάρτας, pigtail, καλωδίου & λειτουργικού θα είναι πιο σωστά συγκρίσιμες οι τιμές αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω την ευχέρεια για πολλά πάνω κάτω στην ταράτσα. Έτσι αυτά που βλέπω τα λαμβάνω υπόψη ως ενδείξεις και όχι ως εργαστηριακές μετρήσεις.

Τώρα έγινε δοκιμή με άλλο feeder, με το δεύτερο μονόπολο σε διαφορετικό ύψους (+ λ ¼ από το πίσω) μαζί με τον γνωστό ανακαστήρα στο ύψους του πίσω μονόπολου.
Με κάρτα να εκπέμπει με 0 db (είτε στο εμπρός είτε στο πίσω) η τιμή που πήρα στο άλλο εκτοξεύτηκε στα -33,-34 db (έναντι -24db που είχα από την προηγούμενη μέτρηση, πάντα σε διαφορετικά κουτιά για να μην έχουμε αλληλοεπηρεασμό από καρτες & pigtail). Οπότε θεωρώ χοντρικά στην χειρότερη περίπτωση 30db cross polarity isolation μέσα στο feeder και τα υπόλοιπα απώλειες από καλώδια, κονέκτορες κλπ.
Είναι μια πολύ καλή τιμή μεν αλλά όχι για την δουλειά που το θέλω, για 2 ap στο ίδιο πιάτο. Με άλλα feeder όπου έχουν μετρήσει 50 db θα μπορούσε να παίξει τέτοια λύση.

Για την σύγκριση λήψεις ανάμεσα στης 2 πολώσεις από απέναντι σταθμό θα πρέπει να την κάνω σε άλλη ζεύξη γιατί διαπίστωσα πρόβλημα στο link με μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στης τιμές που έχω, όπου θα με οδηγήσουν σε λάθος συμπεράσματα. Πάντως δεν πιστεύω πώς μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε πολύ από το θεωρητικό 20 db.

Επίσης θα δοκιμάσω στο διπλό feeder ενώ λειτουργεί κανονικό link στην μια πόλωση να σηκώσω και δεύτερο από την άλλη πόλωση με if στον κόμβο όπου με μεγάλη κίνηση (bandwidth test) να δω πόσο πολύ επηρεάζει το ένα το άλλο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Έγινε μια πρόχειρη δοκιμή, όχι όπως θα ήθελα και πολύ περισσότερο όπως θα έπρεπε αλλά μια πρώτη ένδειξη.
Πρώτη δοκιμή με το dual feeder με τα μονόπολα στο ίδιο ύψος.
Είδα ότι περιγράφει ο devilman σε άλλο θέμα. Μόλις πάει να περάσει λίγο traffic δεν προλαβαίνεις να δεις ποιο link ανεβαίνει και ποιο πέφτει.
Αλλαγή feeder με τα μονόπολα σε διαφορετικό ύψος. Αμέσως φαίνεται μια βελτίωση.
Τώρα προλάβαινα να δω ποιο link ανεβαίνει ή πέφτει.  :: 

Κοιτώντας λίγο πιο προσεκτικά τα 2 link ήταν σε γειτονικά κανάλια . Έγινε αλλαγή σε άλλο λινκ με ~200mhz απόσταση. Θα ήθελα πολύ μεγαλύτερη αλλά δεν μου ήταν handy.
Εδώ αρχίζουν να είναι λίγο αντιφατικά τα αποτελέσματα καθώς επηρεάζεται από την κακή διασύνδεση στο νοητό link από την μια πλευρά του dual feeder με άλλο κανονικό link του κόμβου, την χρήση 802.11n που είναι πιο ευαίσθητη στην ποιότητα του link, την έλλειψη οπτικής επαφής μεταξύ των δυο κεραιών και το μοίρασμα με το διερχόμενο traffic που είχε ο κόμβος εκείνη την στιγμή.

Υπήρχαν στιγμές που τα 2 link συνεργάζονται αρμονικά μεταξύ τους με τον μόνο περιορισμό την ελαφρός μειωμένη απόδοση σε ταυτόχρονη χρήση π.χ
Στο link a υπήρχε μια διαμεταγωγή ~35 mbps 
Στο virtual link c υπήρχε μια διαμεταγωγή ~65 mbps 
Σε ταυτόχρονη χρήση με το ένα σε full transmit και το άλλο full receive για αρκετή ώρα ~25mpbs/55mbps. Τhat’s not bad at all.
Έγιναν μετρήσεις και σε both, receive/ receive, transmit/ transmit, utp για μέτρηση του μέγιστου bw, tcp για να συμπεριλάβουμε τα χαμένα πακέτα και την απαναποστολή τους αλλά όσο τα αποτελέσματα δε ήταν σταθερά και κάθε φορά τα ίδια δεν μπορούσα να βγάλω περισσότερα συμπεράσματα.

----------


## devilman

αυτό που δεν εχω δοκιμάσει ειναι ειναι με δυο feeders tο ενα δίπλα στο άλλο ιδιο πιάτο 2 feeders στο ίδιο πιάτο. Αν μπορείς Νικολα κοίτα το και αυτό.(εγώ πλέον δεν τους έχω στην ίδια ευθεία τους κόμβους)

----------


## nikolas_350

Εκεί πιστεύω πως θα υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απομόνωση αλλά ξεφεύγουμε από το κέντρο του πιάτου, θα είναι πιο δύσκολη η στόχευση και των δυο ταυτόχρονα και με μειωμένη απόδοση για αυτό που θα είναι off-set καθώς θα έχουν και 5-6 μοίρες διαφορά το ένα από το άλλο.

----------


## klarabel

Η αλλιώς 2 λίνκ που "αλληθωρίζουν" θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ κοντά τα αντίστοιχα λίνκ και αφετέρου να συμπέσουν με την γωνία "αλληθωρίσματος". ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Είναι το πιάτο μου στραβό ή μήπως αλληθωρίζει ;
Άμα βγάλεις τέτοια link ο απέναντι θα σε βρίζει.

Για να θυμηθούμε και το θέμα με τα ποιήματα που είχε μεγαλουργήσει ο JB!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nkar

Τελικά κατάλαβα σωστα οτι για dual feeder βαζουμε nvak ?
Το μόνο που μου φαινεται πιθανόν καλύτερο είναι το :
http://www.i4wifi.cz/ozarovac-nn-12-...ghz-_d558.html
το οποιο ομως ειναι πιο ακριβό και δεν είναι και διαθέσιμο

Επίσης αν κατάλαβα καλά τα feeder toy nvak ειναι μόνο για ένα λινκ με διπλή πόλωση
Για οποιαδήποτε χρήση που περιλαμβάνει 2 λινκ σε κάθετες πολώσεις δεν συνιστάται
Σωστά?

----------


## JB172

> Επίσης αν κατάλαβα καλά τα feeder toy nvak ειναι μόνο για ένα λινκ με διπλή πόλωση
> Για οποιαδήποτε χρήση που περιλαμβάνει 2 λινκ σε κάθετες πολώσεις δεν συνιστάται
> Σωστά?


Δεν μπορείς με το συγκεκριμένο feeder να έχεις 2 κάρτες σε κάθετη πόλωση (ή σε οριζόντια), αφού το feeder έχει οριζόντια και κάθετη πόλωση.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, θες στο ίδιο πιάτο (που εκπέμπει ως AP) να συνδέσεις 2 peers στην ίδια συχνότητα όμως. Αυτό γίνεται, αλλά δεν συνίσταται.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάποιος έχει κάνει δοκιμή σε feeder του nvak με διπλή πόλωση, συνδέοντας 2 κάρτες (1 σε κάθε πόλωση). Δεν θυμάμαι τα αποτελέσματα όμως.

----------


## nkar

Να το πω πιο απλα γιατι μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός

1) το μονο feeder για δορυφορικό πιάτο στα 5ghz που ειναι διαθέσιμο και έχει διπλή (οριζόντια και κάθετη ) πολωση είναι του nvak

2) Με το πιο πάνω feeder δε μπορει να βάλεις δύο διαφορετικά λίνκ (ένα σε κάθε πολωση) παρα μόνο ένα λινκ σε Ν στο οποίο χρησιμο
ποιείς και τις δύο πολώσεις

3) Η μόνη περίπτωση να βάλεις 2 λινκ με ένα πιάτο (ένα στην οριζόντια και ένα στην κατακόρυφη πόλωση) είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις
feeder όπου οι πολώσεις δεν είναι συνεπίπεδες και να αφήσεις και μεγάλη απόσταση μεταξύ των καναλιών . Πλην όμως
τετοιο feeder δεν υπάρχει αυτη τη στιγμή (ίσως κάνει το http://www.i4wifi.cz/ozarovac-nn-12-...ghz-_d558.html το οποίο δεν 
πωλείται τώρα)

----------


## nvak

> Να το πω πιο απλα γιατι μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός
> 
> 1) το μονο feeder για δορυφορικό πιάτο στα 5ghz που ειναι διαθέσιμο και έχει διπλή (οριζόντια και κάθετη ) πολωση είναι του nvak
> 
> 2) Με το πιο πάνω feeder δε μπορει να βάλεις δύο διαφορετικά λίνκ (ένα σε κάθε πολωση) παρα μόνο ένα λινκ σε Ν στο οποίο χρησιμο
> ποιείς και τις δύο πολώσεις
> 
> 3) Η μόνη περίπτωση να βάλεις 2 λινκ με ένα πιάτο (ένα στην οριζόντια και ένα στην κατακόρυφη πόλωση) είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις
> feeder όπου οι πολώσεις δεν είναι συνεπίπεδες και να αφήσεις και μεγάλη απόσταση μεταξύ των καναλιών . Πλην όμως
> ...


Δεν υπάρχει διπλό feeder που να σου βγάλει δύο σωστά λίνκ με ένα πιάτο.
Έχω φτιάξει και δοκιμάσει feeder με μονόπολα που δεν ήταν συνεπίπεδα και είχαν πολλαπλούς ανακλαστήρες και καλή απομόνωση, αλλά όταν δοκίμασα να τα δουλέψω για διπλό λίνκ τα αποτελέσματα δεν με ενθουσίασαν.
Τα είχα δοκιμάσει και για dual nstrem αλλά και πάλι δεν έπιασα τις ταχύτητες του dual.

Τα συγκεκριμένα διπλά που φτιάχνω, προέκυψαν μετά από δοκιμές σαν τα πλέον κατάλληλα για Ν.

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν είναι feeder αλλά πιο compact λύση πιστεύω δεν θα δούμε.

----------


## vgolden2

Να ρωτήσω αν έχει δει κανείς καθόλου το κομμάτι triple Polarization (Slanted (±45º) and Vertical) ???

Νίκο?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Δεν είναι feeder αλλά πιο compact λύση πιστεύω δεν θα δούμε.


Το πρώτο είναι super. Αλλά ένα 60αρι Rocket Dish ίσως να είναι πιο καλή λύση στα ίδια λεφτά.... περίπου

----------


## nvak

> Να ρωτήσω αν έχει δει κανείς καθόλου το κομμάτι triple Polarization (Slanted (±45º) and Vertical) ???


Βγήκαν κάρτες 802.11ac να τις υποστηρίζει το Microtik ?




> Δεν είναι feeder αλλά πιο compact λύση πιστεύω δεν θα δούμε.


Εμείς έχουμε αυτή : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=37768

----------


## nikolas_350

Μεγαααάλη παράληψη.
Έχουμε διαφημίσει εδώ κάθε μικροβιοτεχνία σε Βαλκάνια και πρώην ανατολικό μπλοκ και αφήσαμε έξω τα εγχώρια.

----------


## jkond

> Βγήκαν κάρτες 802.11ac να τις υποστηρίζει το Microtik ?


Όχι ακόμη, η qualcomm μιλάει για το δεύτερο εξάμηνο. Το feeder είναι, αυτη τη στιγμη, άσχετο με ac απλά επειδή παίζουν στη ξένη αγορά κάτι πανελάκια με triple polarization (για N) ρωτάω αν έχεις υλοποιήσει κάτι να το δοκιμάσουμε (απο κοντά μου είχες πει για κάτι δοκιμέςοι οποίες δεν έδωσαν καλά αποτελέσματα).

----------


## nikolas_350

Σε συνέχεια τής απορίας μου από http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=354...573#post544573
και όλων των απαντήσεων που ακολούθησαν.

Μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσω 2 link στο ίδιο πιάτο. 
Kαι τα δυο είναι στα 1,8 km, στο ίδιο ύψος και με διαφορά 150 μέτρα το ένα από το άλλο. Για μένα είναι 6 μοίρες διαφορά.
Με διπλό feeder με τα μονόποδα στο ίδιο ύψους τα αποτελέσματα είναι γνωστά.
Ακόμα και όταν κλειδώσαμε το ένα στα 6Mbps η απόδοση στο καλό έπεφτε κάτω από το μισό, ενώ όταν τα ένα έκανε full Tx και το άλλο Rx μπορεί να μην πέρναγε και τίποτα. 

Δοκιμή με 2 feeder στο ίδιο πιάτο με βάση για δυο lnb .
Το δεύτερο παράκεντρο feeder έτυχε να μου κάτσει καλά, με 20 db καλύτερο σήμα από ότι το κεντρικό που ήταν 6 μοίρες εκτός. Αυτό για αρχή μου αρκούσε και δεν προσπάθησα να το βελτιώσω και άλλο.
Εδώ η συμπεριφορά ήταν εντελώς διαφορετική. Όσο και να προσπάθησα δεν είδα κάποια πτώση απόδοσης. Υπάρχουν βέβαια αρκετά κανάλια απόσταση και διαφορετική πόλωση σε κάθε ένα που πιθανόν να μην είναι και τόσο αναγκαία.
Περισσότερα μόλις δοκιμασθεί και στον χρόνο.

----------


## tsatasos

Ωραίος μια χαρά έκατσε. Γλύτωσες και το 2ο πιάτο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Αφού ψαχνόμουν τόσο καιρό και κάθε φορά κάτι μας το χάλαγε.
Θα έσκαγα εάν δεν το δοκίμαζα.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολύ καλή απολαβή

----------


## Juan

Τι λέει αυτός ο Ching gaou μαζί με feeder δίνει και πατατάκια ;

----------


## ipduh

> Τι λέει αυτός ο Ching gaou μαζί με feeder δίνει και πατατάκια ;


ενταξει, πήρε πόδι και αυτος και τα πατατάκια του ... βιετναμέζος.

----------

